# 1911 for IDPA shooting?



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

i was told today that a 1911 in 9mm was not a stock service pistol in IDPA contest only in 45 cal. i wanted a 9mm for target shooting but also for contest due to lower ammo cost. is this true ? i have a Hk usp 9mm i can use for target so maybe i should just buy a 45 and be happy, what do you guys think?

randy


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

If that's true, it seems like a silly rule. Nevertheless, the 1911 platform is kind of wasted on a 9mm cartridge. Get a Browning "Half-Power" or a CZ-75. Very similar platforms to the 1911, but designed specifically around the 9mm cartridge.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

randy racer said:


> i was told today that a 1911 in 9mm was not a stock service pistol in IDPA contest only in 45 cal. i wanted a 9mm for target shooting but also for contest due to lower ammo cost. is this true ? i have a Hk usp 9mm i can use for target so maybe i should just buy a 45 and be happy, what do you guys think?
> 
> randy


That would be correct. It would be an enhanced service pistol entry according to rules---- Enhanced Service Pistol (ESP)
This is (mostly) single action guns of any allowable caliber, except for .45 ACP, such as Browning Hi-power, Springfield, Colt, etc. You can shoot a Glock or any other SSP gun (in the proper caliber) in this division if you choose to, but few people do, since the competition is mostly single action guns. Magazines may be loaded with 10 rounds only, but you may start with 11 rounds (10 plus one in the chamber.)
Found here with the all of the IDPA rules and regs:
http://www.rrmemphis.com/idpa.html


----------



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks guys, i don't understand why 45cal 1911 is different than a 9mm 1911 in the rules. if it's the rule it's cool.

randy


----------

